

Apple spends $700,000 a year to keep Tim Cook safe - ForFreedom
http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple-tim-cook-security-budget-2015-8

======
stephengillie
One way to look at this is that it's part of the CEO's overall compensation-
and-benefits package. Instead of paying the money to the CEO and having her
(or him) purchase a security service, the company can purchase it directly.
And a large company like Apple probably just has part of their security staff
protect him.

Losing a CEO is extremely disruptive to any company, and so this can also be
seen as a business expense, similar to insurance protecting the company's
headquarters building.

------
kjs3
_Losing a CEO is extremely disruptive to any company_

Losing a CEO is also a material event for a publicly traded company, and
there's a whole ecosystem of lawyer who will file "shareholder" lawsuits if
they think they can make the case you didn't spend enough to protect that CEO.

 _Company-paid term life insurance premiums in the amount of $2,520_

If what I pay is any indication, that's a _big_ policy.

